# SE Racing Floval Flyer Maine Vacation



## undercover_poe (Jul 8, 2018)

Here is my 24” Looptail BMX in tough guy tan on vacation in Maine 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jamie_h (Aug 15, 2018)

Such a classic SE color...


----------



## dave429 (Aug 19, 2018)

Looks like a great place to ride. Nice Bike!


----------



## Agave (Dec 30, 2018)

What year is your frame?


----------



## undercover_poe (Dec 31, 2018)

It’s a 2014 complete made by SE in limited numbers (250 USA I believe) as a throw back to their 1983 era race bikes with the tuff guy tan color and the Looptail frame. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Agave (Dec 31, 2018)

Nice!


----------

